# The Diet Kitchen's Collection of Recipes and Misc Thread



## stealthy

Hi everyone! It was suggested to me that I keep all my recipes etc in one thread so that's exactly what i've done, this thread will be used by me as an archive of past and future recipes, people's take on my recipe's, requests and anything else really! I'll link all my old recipes below and i'll also have a new recipe up on the channel and here which i'll post tomorrow!

Thanks for reading, Si

Bodybuilding Coconut Chicken Curry






Vanilla Nut-ritous Bodybuilding Protein Muffins






Egyptian Flavour Infused Bodybuilding Bulgar Wheat (Rice Alternative)






Pancake Day, Protein Pancake Stack!






Chocolate Black Bean Bodybuilding Brownie






Mexican Style Cheesy Diet Turkey Burgers






Protein Packed Bodybuilding Bread Pudding






Thai Tinned Fish Fitness Cakes






Bodybuilding Beef and Broccoli Zesty Sesame Stir Fry






Diet High Protein Pizza - Wheat Free






Bodybuilding Beef Kofte Kebabs






Super Morning Whey Protein Shake






Diet Cakey Cinnamon Cookies






Sugarfree Flourless Fitness Chocolate Cluster Cookies






Diet Peanut Butter Homous






"Fried" Fitness Chicken, Diet Style






Chocolate Coconut Shards Diet Dessert






High Protein Bodybuilding Baseless Cheesecake






Whey Protein Ice Cream (egg white based)






Chanel Intro + Diet Carrot Cake Cupcakes With A Lemon and Cream Cheese Fitness Frosting


----------



## stealthy

The channel has hit 5000 views! Thank you everyone! To mark this, I'll do a Q&A + A recipe request! So comment and I'll record them this week!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up guys! Its Healthy Sweet Potato Courgette/Zucchini Latkes! Theyre so easy to make, theyre tasty and nutritous too! So give them a try!

Video Link:


----------



## Jaymehh

Will deffo be following this Page! allways great to get new ideas for cooking, Cheers & Good job


----------



## Kneller

Just had a look through some of the videos - some top work there, I'll be trying a few out this week!


----------



## stealthy

Kneller said:


> Just had a look through some of the videos - some top work there, I'll be trying a few out this week!


Nice one!! Let me know how you get on


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up guys!! This is probably my favourite savoury recipe just because its so quick and easy, yet has so much flavour! And peanut butter goes with everything...doesnt it!? Its Peanut Butter Chicken Time!! Enjoy!!

Youtube Video Link:


----------



## JPO

Hi mate

Have you got any good slow cooker recipes , like to cook my meals in bulk so slow cooker is brilliant !! but im not the most creative person so it normally tastes crap ha

will defiantly be trying out some of your other recipes aswell


----------



## stealthy

JPO said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Have you got any good slow cooker recipes , like to cook my meals in bulk so slow cooker is brilliant !! but im not the most creative person so it normally tastes crap ha
> 
> will defiantly be trying out some of your other recipes aswell


I'll make one espicially for you bro! i've got something in mind, just need to record it and finish the backlog


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

Great and informative channel 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm hungry now. Reps!


----------



## jon-kent

stealthy said:


> New recipe is up guys!! This is probably my favourite savoury recipe just because its so quick and easy, yet has so much flavour! And peanut butter goes with everything...doesnt it!? *Its Peanut Butter Chicken Time!!* Enjoy!!












Looks good though mate i've watched all your other recipes just never have the stuff in to do them lol


----------



## stealthy

jon-kent said:


> Looks good though mate i've watched all your other recipes just never have the stuff in to do them lol


thats what i wanted to include in the vid!! haha

what do you eat day to day?? i'll try do something that can suit you


----------



## jon-kent

stealthy said:


> thats what i wanted to include in the vid!! haha
> 
> what do you eat day to day?? i'll try do something that can suit you


Haha im trying to lose weight for my next fight in 10 weeks so im just living off - chicken & brown rice/scrambled eggs/lean mince and a few spoons of peanut butter in my shakes lol.

Theres prob loads you could do with all that mate but im a fcuking dumb caveman :lol:


----------



## JPO

just made the bread and protien pudding !!! WOW thats all i have to say .

mostly chicken or lean mince mate just put it in the slow cooker for about 6 hours with some stock ! tastes like poo but it does the job ha i get lazy when i comes to cooking ..

just somthing high protein , low carb medium fat ,

whatever you can come up with though id be grateful , my taste buds wont no whats hit them !!


----------



## stealthy

jon-kent said:


> Haha im trying to lose weight for my next fight in 10 weeks so im just living off - chicken & brown rice/scrambled eggs/lean mince and a few spoons of peanut butter in my shakes lol.
> 
> Theres prob loads you could do with all that mate but im a fcuking dumb caveman :lol:


did you check out my kofte recipe?? reckon you'd love that and it hasnt got too many ingredients haha

dunno how you can stick to that diet man, id go mad lol


----------



## stealthy

JPO said:


> just made the bread and protien pudding !!! WOW thats all i have to say .
> 
> mostly chicken or lean mince mate just put it in the slow cooker for about 6 hours with some stock ! tastes like poo but it does the job ha i get lazy when i comes to cooking ..
> 
> just somthing high protein , low carb medium fat ,
> 
> whatever you can come up with though id be grateful , my taste buds wont no whats hit them !!


coming right up bro, probs be the week after next!


----------



## jon-kent

stealthy said:


> did you check out my kofte recipe?? reckon you'd love that and it hasnt got too many ingredients haha
> 
> dunno how you can stick to that diet man, id go mad lol


Cheers mate i'll have a look back for it ! Haha its amazing what the thought of getting beaten up infront of your friends & family will do for willpower haha


----------



## Jaymehh

Tried the chicken korma recipe was amazing little guilty pleasure with the naan but was amazing cheers!


----------



## stealthy

I'm pleased to announce that i'll be writing and recording vlogs on nutrition etc for Double Take Debate?'s new Health and Fitness Section, here's my first video for them! It's a introduction to myself and a basic overview on weight loss!


----------



## stealthy

Jaymehh said:


> Tried the chicken korma recipe was amazing little guilty pleasure with the naan but was amazing cheers!


Just seen this! legend!!! will share this on the fb page etc, thanks very much for sharing, and enjoying haha


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up! Crispy Parmesan Chicken! It's so simple to make and full of flavour, get oooon it!!


----------



## Jaymehh

stealthy said:


> Just seen this! legend!!! will share this on the fb page etc, thanks very much for sharing, and enjoying haha


No bother, just keep up the work with the awesome recipes just seen your Chicken Parmesan recipe on Twitter may have to give that a go!


----------



## stealthy

New Vlog is up! This ones on The Basics of Gaining Muscle! Check it out people!


----------



## stealthy

New Vlog is up! This ones on The Basics of Gaining Muscle! Check it out people!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up!! If you love Chinese Take away get on this! Its Healthy Chinese Sweet and Sour Chicken!


----------



## tony_1170

Hey Simon, great vids - just wondering, are youre planning on getting your own site - be cool to promote your name - thedietkitchen... did a look up on yer name and got ur home address! lol thedietkitchen.co.uk / .com are taken - .co.uk is a uk individual - if you registered thedietkitchen.net eventually .co.uk would become worthless to him..

be cool to have one central location, ability to subscribe and download printable pdfs for recipies that we can print and pop into a folder.. hey just written your business case lol

Tony


----------



## stealthy

Thankyou for your suggestion mate! Let me pick your brain for a min if you dont mind as i'm not to clued up in web development etc! 

I looked into it before and like you said theyre all taken at the mo, i was thinking to maybe get some variation like dietkitchen.co.uk etc and i eventually got a domain which was available and only slightly different! But then it started saying about web hosting and development and other stuff and some were manditory that just seemed to be piling up the price and at the mo i can't afford to put much money into something that's never gonna return any if you know what i mean? 



tony_1170 said:


> Hey Simon, great vids - just wondering, are youre planning on getting your own site - be cool to promote your name - thedietkitchen... did a look up on yer name and got ur home address! lol thedietkitchen.co.uk / .com are taken - .co.uk is a uk individual - if you registered thedietkitchen.net eventually .co.uk would become worthless to him..
> 
> be cool to have one central location, ability to subscribe and download printable pdfs for recipies that we can print and pop into a folder.. hey just written your business case lol
> 
> Tony


----------



## tony_1170

Will PM ;-)


----------



## Chris86

Made some turkey burgers tonight must say there were very tasty cheers mate


----------



## stealthy

New recipe up! Quick and easy Vanilla and Chocolate Strawberry Protein Parfait!


----------



## Chris86

stealthy said:


> New recipe up! Quick and easy Vanilla and Chocolate Strawberry Protein Parfait!


U ever use quark mate ? You should do a cheese cake using it some time , I addicted to it lol


----------



## stealthy

New Vlog is up! This is the first episode in the mythbusting series on Meal Frequency!!


----------



## Kneller

I gave the coconut chicken curry a try today. It was very nice! Even my mrs who hates Korma enjoyed it


----------



## Beats

Defo subbed in here!

Cant wait to try the mexican cheese turkey burgers!


----------



## stealthy

Today's recipe is a Slow Cooked Chicken Chilli! Hope you enjoy it, Si


----------



## Beats

stealthy said:


> Today's recipe is a Slow Cooked Chicken Chilli! Hope you enjoy it, Si
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114335


What is that on the side of the plate? Looks like a slice of haggis lol??


----------



## c4nsy

So far I've cooked the curry and sesame beef stir fry, and I can say they are both top notch. Looking forward to my next one now!


----------



## chelios

Great stuff mate. I haven't actually tried anything yet but have been eyeing your channel for a while and it's enjoyable. Going you try a recipe tomorrow.


----------



## Chris86

I've had the trukey burgers for the last 2 nights tea and having them tonight again lol there great


----------



## stealthy

Dizzee! said:


> What is that on the side of the plate? Looks like a slice of haggis lol??


loooool!! Its red an white quinoa!


----------



## stealthy

I've uploaded 2, yes 2 Vlogs! Check them!!

Me and My Comeback Vol 1






Carb Ups and Refeeds -


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> I've uploaded 2, yes 2 Vlogs! Check them!!
> 
> Me and My Comeback Vol 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carb Ups and Refeeds -


Had a watch of both. Enjoyable and knowledgeable! First person I've subbed on YouTube.


----------



## stealthy

chelios said:


> Had a watch of both. Enjoyable and knowledgeable! First person I've subbed on YouTube.


That means so much mate! Thank you very much!


----------



## Smalls

made a batch of the coconut curry and peanut butter chicken the other day, both lovely :thumb:


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Some awesome looking recipes there. I can't spend to much time looking just now as I'm at work but I can't wait to try a few. I'll reserve final judgement but I suspect you may be a legend in the making. well done, thanks for sharing and keep them coming.


----------



## stealthy

Ian_Montrose said:


> Some awesome looking recipes there. I can't spend to much time looking just now as I'm at work but I can't wait to try a few. I'll reserve final judgement but I suspect you may be a legend in the making. well done, thanks for sharing and keep them coming.


Ill take that for now haha thank you mate! let me know your verdict once some have been made


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Subbing in for a proper looksie when I'm not half asleep.


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> Ill take that for now haha thank you mate! let me know your verdict once some have been made


A question for you mate. When your recipes say, "batch provides 'X' amount in terms of macros. I take it you mean everything you've just cooked and prepared in the videos?

Cheers


----------



## stealthy

Yes sir indeed mate!  what ever i've showed cooking etc. So it wouldnt be for the rice ive served with a curry for example as the vid was for the curry


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> Yes sir indeed mate!  what ever i've showed cooking etc. So it wouldnt be for the rice ive served with a curry for example as the vid was for the curry


Lovely mate, good too know, thanks. Going to give peanut butter chicken a go tonight. Going to cook double/treble what you did so I can put in fridge, so I'll just double/treble macros dependant on how much I cook.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## stealthy

Feeling cold on these "spring" days?? Well the new recipe is up!! It's a Petis Pois and Smoked Bacon Bodybuilding Soup! Enjoy!


----------



## chelios

That soup looks good mate! Had the peanut butter chicken, it was good but a bit sweet flight for me. I think I need to go for two sweetners next time.

Keep up the good work!

Thanks


----------



## stealthy

chelios said:


> That soup looks good mate! Had the peanut butter chicken, it was good but a bit sweet flight for me. I think I need to go for two sweetners next time.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Thanks


haha! i do have the sweetest of teeth!! my recipes should come with a sweet warning lol


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> haha! i do have the sweetest of teeth!! my recipes should come with a sweet warning lol


Haha yeah it seems that way. The Mrs's loved it though and said not to change anything lol.


----------



## Beats

Courgette in muffins? You mad man lol

I fancy trying the muffins but using bannana and toffee whey or something


----------



## tony_1170

JamieGray said:


> I will be making a protein loaf consisting of oats/banana/eggs/peanut butter/almond milk/chocolate protein. This way I will be able to calculate the EXACT Kcal I will be consuming. .





tony_1170 said:


> More detail  you talking standard brown loaf bread mix plus small bits of extras in?
> 
> Maybe ask @stealthy to cook one up and video


----------



## stealthy

The channel has hit 10,000 views! Thanks everyone!! Q+A vid to celebrate! Comment with q's! AND a new Vlog is up!!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up guys!! It's a Zesty Lemon and Vanilla Cake!


----------



## lxm

love pea and hamsoup


----------



## chelios

Good video return mate. Need to try more recipes.


----------



## JPO

@stealthy have you got any low carb protien bar recipes  !!


----------



## stealthy

JPO said:


> @stealthy have you got any low carb protien bar recipes  !!


Not very low carb as they always turn out too sticky!! but not that high carb i can record!

have you tried using ground almonds in place of oats?? thats not that bad for a bar recipe!


----------



## ki3rz

Got the Ice Cream in the freezer now ready for later


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up! High Protein Honey and Banana Bread, Enjoy guys!


----------



## JPO

@stealthy , any protien cookie recipe ideas?

just tried my protien double choc chip they were amazing but im tight and refuse to pay that amount for some cookies so thought id give making my own a bash ?

since yout the man with the cooking knowledge wondering if you could help me out ?


----------



## stealthy

JPO said:


> @stealthy , any protien cookie recipe ideas?
> 
> just tried my protien double choc chip they were amazing but im tight and refuse to pay that amount for some cookies so thought id give making my own a bash ?
> 
> since yout the man with the cooking knowledge wondering if you could help me out ?


Hey mate! There's 2 cookie recipe's up the channel  check em out


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up on the channel!! Its a Healthy Cashew Butter Chicken Curry


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> New recipe is up on the channel!! Its a Healthy Cashew Butter Chicken Curry


Looks fantastic mate. Can't wait to give it a whirl!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up! It's a Healthy Rhubarb and Custard Crumble!!


----------



## J H

Some cracking recipes mate, definitely going to have to give some of these a go!


----------



## Beats

I have

Banana Whey

Ground almonds(flour)

Baking powder

Peanut butter

milk

honey

What can i make with that? Im bored lol

@stealthy


----------



## stealthy

Dizzee! said:


> I have
> 
> Banana Whey
> 
> Ground almonds(flour)
> 
> Baking powder
> 
> Peanut butter
> 
> milk
> 
> honey
> 
> What can i make with that? Im bored lol
> 
> @stealthy


Hmm!! I'm thinking either, protein bars, fluffy protein pancakes which will be moorish! or some sort of baked muffins!? what you fancy?


----------



## Beats

stealthy said:


> Hmm!! I'm thinking either, protein bars, fluffy protein pancakes which will be moorish! or some sort of baked muffins!? what you fancy?


Could do some muffins to snack on through the week at work, Would those ingredients make decent muffins?


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up!! I give you Healthy Baked Arabic Falafels!


----------



## stealthy

2 new vlogs are up!!

Me and My Comeback Vlog vol 2






Fats + Carbs Cycling Vlog


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up! It's a Quick and Easy Low Calorie Frozen Yoghurt


----------



## akaizzle

this is great dude! DEFFO trying these out!! excellent.. I'll be getting this misses on it aswell, while shes off on maturnity she can get these prepared for me! ha.. nice one!


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> New recipe is up! It's a Quick and Easy Low Calorie Frozen Yoghurt


Looks great as usual mate. I'll try those for the weekend when the Champions League final is on. A nice lil treat!


----------



## stealthy

chelios said:


> Looks great as usual mate. I'll try those for the weekend when the Champions League final is on. A nice lil treat!


Should be a bloody good match!!


----------



## stealthy

Video review of Myprotein's cookies are up on the channel


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> Should be a bloody good match!!


Even better with those bad boys!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up! I give you....wait for it...A healthy Lamb Doner Kebab!! Yes its real!


----------



## stealthy

BOOM! My review on Performance Meals from Natural Sports Nutrition is up now on the channel!


----------



## stealthy

New review up on the channel! If you're gluten free, vegan or have other dietary requirements check it out!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe! Vanilla and Coconut Protein Pancakes


----------



## stealthy

New video review! Bodybuilding Warehouse Protein and Flapjacks Review - Musclesupermarket


----------



## stealthy

New Recipe from myself and Mitch Lee Fitness?! Protein Banoffee Pie!


----------



## stealthy

New Video Recipe up with Mitch Lee Fitness Chocolate Cherry Bakewell Cupcakes!


----------



## stealthy

New Video is up! New Vlog series showing my monthly favourite things!


----------



## chelios

Nice one mate. Really enjoyed the latest videos! Off to get me some spread and éclairs tomorrow. Are the éclairs fresh or frozen?

Cheers


----------



## stealthy

chelios said:


> Nice one mate. Really enjoyed the latest videos! Off to get me some spread and éclairs tomorrow. Are the éclairs fresh or frozen?
> 
> Cheers


Frozen bud! Good point though, need to mention that and get the final price for future vids!


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> Frozen bud! Good point though, need to mention that and get the final price for future vids!


It'll help a Lil. Went mad looking for them in super market! Lol


----------



## stealthy

New recipe vid! Chocolate Peanut Butter Protein Brownies!


----------



## chelios

Looks good mate. I'll pick up those ingredients later and give it a go.


----------



## Dr Gearhead

thanks so much for these, I've picked up loads of info from your vids, couple of questions though.

where did you get your blender ?

is there a way to reduce the carbs in the brownies whilst retaining the taste and texture ?

thanks again mate, keep em coming.


----------



## Guest

@%1; Any chance you could think up like a chinese sort of ricepe? I know you have that curry one on there, but would be interesting to see if you could come up with something!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up! Protein Fluff!! High volume goodness!


----------



## stealthy

Dr Gearhead said:


> thanks so much for these, I've picked up loads of info from your vids, couple of questions though.
> 
> where did you get your blender ?
> 
> is there a way to reduce the carbs in the brownies whilst retaining the taste and texture ?
> 
> thanks again mate, keep em coming.


blenders from ebay mate, look up "ninja" they're amazing!

could use some coconut flour instead mate, but just dont go overboard with it


----------



## stealthy

Jd123 said:


> @%1; Any chance you could think up like a chinese sort of ricepe? I know you have that curry one on there, but would be interesting to see if you could come up with something!


On the case


----------



## Guest

stealthy said:


> On the case


cheers mate!


----------



## stealthy

New Vlog is up on Injury Prevention and Rehab!


----------



## rfclee

made the coconut curry tonight! added in some Pataks Creamed Coconut Sachets as the coconut milk I got from tesco was the gluten free stuff and there was barely a coconut flavor from it.

Also had some white/brown basmati rice & chicken breasts from @MuscleFood which is quite frankly the tastiest chicken going

Went down a treat 

Keep the recipes coming


----------



## stealthy

New recipe for y'all! Oven Roasted Spicy Chickpeas!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Gonna give them brownies a go on the weekend


----------



## stealthy

New video up! These are a few of my favourite things Vlog July Edition


----------



## stealthy

New video recipe is up! Protein Ice Lollies/Popsicles! Great for the summer!


----------



## chelios

Those lollies look good. I gave the brownies a go and failed miserably. Lol


----------



## stealthy

2 new reviews uploaded including my favourite pre workout!

Pure labs turbo Vs Driven sports Craze


----------



## stealthy

chelios said:


> Those lollies look good. I gave the brownies a go and failed miserably. Lol


ahh no! what happened??


----------



## chelios

stealthy said:


> ahh no! what happened??


Just didn't taste right mate. I think I didn't use a correct baking tray lol.


----------



## stealthy

chelios said:


> Just didn't taste right mate. I think I didn't use a correct baking tray lol.


crap


----------



## stealthy

New recipe! Healthy Turkey and Feta Cheese Burgers!


----------



## stealthy

New Vlog up! Cheap bodybuilding and fitness food ideas!


----------



## stealthy

I may be on holiday, but you guys are amazing so I'm still posting vids! New recipe is a Tuna Melt Toasted Sandwich


----------



## rfclee

any beef burger recipes up your sleeve mate?


----------



## stealthy

rfclee said:


> any beef burger recipes up your sleeve mate?


I actually have! it might be the next recipe upload, but maybe the one after next


----------



## stealthy

Sorry for the delay on a recipe vid, it'll be featured on a very special website so it'll be a little longer than usual! But my new Comeback series vlog is up, if you've been following it, thank you so much!


----------



## sunn

stealthy said:


> Sorry for the delay on a recipe vid, it'll be featured on a very special website so it'll be a little longer than usual! But my new Comeback series vlog is up, if you've been following it, thank you so much!


Awesome recipes mate great thread!

Thank you.


----------



## rfclee

nice one mate, keep the recipes coming !


----------



## stealthy

The Diet Kitchen has hooked up with USN UK to bring you more tasty recipes! My new recipe is up on the channel and also on the USN site! Check it out guyyyys!! 

http://uk.usn-sport.com/w/en/diet-nutrition/food-recipes/bcaa-power-punch-jelly/


----------



## stealthy

Got some of the London Musclemania? on film last week! Including Guest posing from Ty Ogedegbe, Simeon Panda?, Ulisses? + the Men's Overall!


----------



## stealthy

GIVEAWAY!!! Simply like and share the post or retweet the twitter post to enter, couldnt be simpler! 20 people will then be chosen at random to win a macro diet plan similar to what my clients would get but completely for free! LET'S GET THE CHANNEL TO 2000 SUBS!


----------



## stealthy

I'll get a recipe up tomorrow afternoon! In the mean time here's the new Q + A video! Enjoy amazing people!


----------



## stealthy

BOOOYOW! New recipe is up!! These are the best protein pancakes you'll eat, trust me....trust me!!


----------



## Tom90

Any chance of a recipe for meats cooked in a crock pot, like chicken breasts or minced beef?

Usual recipes I find just have sh!t loads of calories to add to the meats!


----------



## stealthy

Tom90 said:


> Any chance of a recipe for meats cooked in a crock pot, like chicken breasts or minced beef?
> 
> Usual recipes I find just have sh!t loads of calories to add to the meats!


Will defo do some more soon as its getting chilly again! You checked out this vid bro??


----------



## Tom90

Awesome, cheers Si


----------



## stealthy

New recipe on Le Channel! Healthy Thai Green Chicken Curry with MuscleFood.com! Check it out my TDK people!


----------



## stealthy

Sorry for missing out August's edition guys but i'm back on it! These are a few of my favourite things - September Edition!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up! A Healthy Eton Mess! Check it out!


----------



## stealthy

No I didn't just take a pic of a Big Mac from mcd's. This is MY healthy big Mac!


----------



## stealthy

My Nutrition talk at the first Emma Louise Burrows Camp, it's long be warned haha!


----------



## stealthy

Literally been having this every day before i train for the last month! It's basically a fruit porridge, but with no oats lol






Macros

Calories: 240kcal

Protein: 40g

Carbs: 12g

Fats: 3g

Fiber: 5g


----------



## stealthy

Check out my Big Blueberry Protein Muffins!






Macros per 1 muffin out of 9:

• Calories: 138kcal• Protein: 11g• Carbs: 18g• Fats: 2g• Fiber: 2g


----------



## rfclee

keep them coming mate :thumbup1:


----------



## stealthy

Halloween recipe special!! Pumpkin Pie Protein Shake! Had a little fun with the editing btw


----------



## stealthy

Happy Halloween everyone!!! The halloween special is above so check it out! Also uploaded is my Healthy Honey and Mustard Chicken


----------



## stealthy

New recipe has just gone up!! Including the amazing moustache i'm donning  Peanut Butter Satay Chicken!


----------



## Beats

Looks good mate defo giving these and the big macs a try at the weekend


----------



## stealthy

Italian Chicken Pasta made with Protein Pasta!! Macros are ridunkulously good!


----------



## stealthy

Just uploaded a new recipe vid! It's a Carrot Cake Protein Shake 

Macros:

Without Walnuts

Kcals: 225

Protein: 34

Carbs:10

Fats: 5

Fiber: 3


----------



## stealthy

New video up on the channel! How to choose a Healthy Take Away!


----------



## Beats

Heres one for you @stealthy

Make a macro friendly as low carb and fat as possible batch of sweet potato fries

Personally when it comes to protein source in a meal I find theres lots of varations of chicken dishes beef dishes etc... but always end up having the same carb sources ie rice or pasta or tatties so help a brother out!

Reps will be given accordingly

ps I found a recipe i posted a long time ago but I can never get them to crisp up like fries you would get in the american diner type places.


----------



## Redbeard85

Great thread mate! Subbed to this


----------



## Beats

lee85 said:


> Great thread mate! Subbed to this


I have tried a fair few of his recipes there all so simple and quick and they taste good as well. I reccomend the Big mac and the Satay chicken skewers


----------



## Redbeard85

Dizzee! said:


> I have tried a fair few of his recipes there all so simple and quick and they taste good as well. I reccomend the Big mac and the Satay chicken skewers


I'll have a better look later on mate, but some did catch my eye. I love cooking! If it smells right it goes in. Made something great and simple last night, diced chicken, onion, roasted pepper, Thail spice, chopped toms, desert spoon of tomato chutney, lemon juice, salt and pepper...served with nann bread and baby potatos :thumb:


----------



## Beats

lee85 said:


> I'll have a better look later on mate, but some did catch my eye. I love cooking! If it smells right it goes in. Made something great and simple last night, diced chicken, onion, roasted pepper, Thail spice, chopped toms, desert spoon of tomato chutney, lemon juice, salt and pepper...served with nann bread and baby potatos :thumb:


That sounds decent mate!

I have been making a sh1t load off beef stews recently going to try one tomorrow and add in some ale


----------



## Redbeard85

Dizzee! said:


> That sounds decent mate!
> 
> I have been making a sh1t load off beef stews recently going to try one tomorrow and add in some ale


Surprising enough it was great bud! The kids loved it too, really quick and it was just a case of sensible measuring. I used to be a chef, so it helps 

haha, brilliant mate, good Irish meals! Always fill you and have enough for the next day or two :thumb: . I'm always caught up with the alcohol issue in food and never eat anything with alcohol with in it. It may be cooked off, but it's more of a mental thing.

I just ordered from Musclefood mate for the first time, head over (if you haven't already, I'm always last to know! lol) for the meats, very decent price


----------



## Beats

lee85 said:


> Surprising enough it was great bud! The kids loved it too, really quick and it was just a case of sensible measuring. I used to be a chef, so it helps
> 
> haha, brilliant mate, good Irish meals! Always fill you and have enough for the next day or two :thumb: . I'm always caught up with the alcohol issue in food and never eat anything with alcohol with in it. It may be cooked off, but it's more of a mental thing.
> 
> I just ordered from Musclefood mate for the first time, head over (if you haven't already, I'm always last to know! lol) for the meats, very decent price


I ordered from them before and yeah they were good but now I just go to the butcher its a bit more expensive but I like going out and getting my own food and the quality is always better for the sake of a couple of quid.

Haha sitting eating a beef and ale stew and end up mortal lol

Oh it was you that started the online work thread wasnt it?


----------



## Redbeard85

Dizzee! said:


> I ordered from them before and yeah they were good but now I just go to the butcher its a bit more expensive but I like going out and getting my own food and the quality is always better for the sake of a couple of quid.
> 
> Haha sitting eating a beef and ale stew and end up mortal lol
> 
> Oh it was you that started the online work thread wasnt it?


Quite handy if yer like me and can't get out the house mate 

Haha, I was at wedding, picked up some cake and happily asked what was in, it was quite nice, alcohol...right oot the gub mate! lol

It was man, getting frustrated with the situation, but as I've been saying it's only a moment of my life, just need some work for the now to pass the time


----------



## stealthy

New recipe video is up! Its a hiiigh protein Tuna Mayo Pasta!


----------



## stealthy

Dizzee! said:


> Heres one for you @stealthy
> 
> Make a macro friendly as low carb and fat as possible batch of sweet potato fries
> 
> Personally when it comes to protein source in a meal I find theres lots of varations of chicken dishes beef dishes etc... but always end up having the same carb sources ie rice or pasta or tatties so help a brother out!
> 
> Reps will be given accordingly
> 
> ps I found a recipe i posted a long time ago but I can never get them to crisp up like fries you would get in the american diner type places.


Just popping sweet pots on the shopping list especially


----------



## TAFFY

awsome meals tips mate cant stop eating burgers you shown and the greek yogurt with fruit whey and oats

any good tips for cottage cheese i makes pancakes with them, and mix it with whey and nuts and sultanas in jug but tha about it!!


----------



## Beats

stealthy said:


> Just popping sweet pots on the shopping list especially


I tried over the weekend and failed. cant get them to crisp up at all!


----------



## Beats

@stealthy

Any progress on the Sweet Pot Fries mate?


----------



## stealthy

Short Vlog up! Get cheap fruit and veg!


----------



## stealthy

Dizzee! said:


> @stealthy
> 
> Any progress on the Sweet Pot Fries mate?


Havent been able to go shopping yet mate, i'll defo get a chance this weekend  #workproblems


----------



## Beats

stealthy said:


> Havent been able to go shopping yet mate, i'll defo get a chance this weekend  #workproblems


Get the finger out man!


----------



## stealthy

New video is up! Korean Style Chiiiiicken! Macros are ridiculous per Batch :

Calories: 173kcal

Protein: 35g

Carbs: 1g

Fats: 2g


----------



## Beats

stealthy said:


> New video is up! Korean Style Chiiiiicken! Macros are ridiculous per Batch :
> 
> Calories: 173kcal
> 
> Protein: 35g
> 
> Carbs: 1g
> 
> Fats: 2g


Sigh..............................More chicken

lol

That looks nice and the macros are pretty ridic lol I will be giving this a try

Wheres the sweet pot fries @stealthy ???


----------



## stealthy

These turned out pretty well bud, won't be able to record it for a little bit so ill write it out here:

200g sweet potato chopped into fries type shape

1kcal spray oil

salt

pepper

paprika

rosemary (dried)

garlic powder

onion powder

In a bowl spray all the fries very very liberally and in a seperate small bowl combine all the herbs and spices then chuck the mixture into the sprayed bowl of fries

place on either a foiled baking tray or a spray oiled up tray and bake for (preference) between 25-45 mins at 200c (maybe longer if you want them real crispy!) give them a shake around half way too!


----------



## Beats

stealthy said:


> These turned out pretty well bud, won't be able to record it for a little bit so ill write it out here:
> 
> 200g sweet potato chopped into fries type shape
> 
> 1kcal spray oil
> 
> salt
> 
> pepper
> 
> paprika
> 
> rosemary (dried)
> 
> garlic powder
> 
> onion powder
> 
> In a bowl spray all the fries very very liberally and in a seperate small bowl combine all the herbs and spices then chuck the mixture into the sprayed bowl of fries
> 
> place on either a foiled baking tray or a spray oiled up tray and bake for (preference) between 25-45 mins at 200c (maybe longer if you want them real crispy!) give them a shake around half way too!


I will give them a try. Cheers mate


----------



## stealthy

NEW TRAINING VIDEO! If you want to see what a feeble injured man trains like, then this is the vlog for you!


----------



## Ringspun

This is a brilliant thread mate. Some great ideas that have got my taste buds going. Thanks and keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up!! A beautiful winter souuul warmer in a Slow Cooked Beef Chilli!! Booyow!


----------



## Redbeard85

Chilli is always a winner! :thumb:


----------



## stealthy

New episode of These are my favourtie things in which i feature my months favourite Macro Friendly products!


----------



## stealthy

The Q and A session is up! Check it out homies and homette's!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe up! Fat Free Tsatziki! Macros are boom!

Per Batch:

Calories: 137kcal

Protein: 22g

Carbs: 13g

Fats: 0g

Fiber: 1g


----------



## rfclee

keep the recipes coming mate!


----------



## NotSoBig

Dude this is the best thread evaaarrrrr :clap:


----------



## stealthy

New recipe up! Healthy "Fried Style" Breaded Chicken! This is my new fave main dish so i urge you to try this 






Macros:

Calories: 295kcal

Protein: 40g

Carbs: 15g

Fats: 2g

Fiber: 1g

Enjoy! Si


----------



## stealthy

How to not get fat at Christmas! I take you through 5 tactics to help limit fat gain over the holidays  and guys I need your help, please share this or any other video so I can make it to 3k subs before the new year! Thanks for your support guys and girls!


----------



## ki3rz

stealthy said:


> How to not get fat at Christmas! I take you through 5 tactics to help limit fat gain over the holidays  and guys I need your help, please share this or any other video so I can make it to 3k subs before the new year! Thanks for your support guys and girls!


I like tactic number 1 best :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Great posts mate, keep them coming


----------



## stealthy

Merry Christmas!! Here's a high protein Egg Nog recipe to get you in the mood with macros that are unreal!

Macros:196kcal 36g pro 4g carbs 5 fat 2 fiber


----------



## Lee3105

@stealthy love the recipes mate, any chance you will make a recipie book?


----------



## stealthy

Q & A vids are up on the channel!! Questions include: Building a big chest, Duck Breast Recipe, Reverse Dieting,Fat Gain On a Cheat Day & Weightlifting Belts


----------



## stealthy

Lee3105 said:


> @stealthy love the recipes mate, any chance you will make a recipie book?


Do you think people would want it? I could definitely do it if they do


----------



## Bora

stealthy said:


> Do you think people would want it? I could definitely do it if they do


I would defo buy it thats for sure if you made one


----------



## stealthy

Full day of eating is up on the channel! Not a usual day's eating for me bare that in mind!


----------



## stealthy

bigforbday said:


> I would defo buy it thats for sure if you made one


I'll get started in the new year bro


----------



## Beats

stealthy said:


> Do you think people would want it? I could definitely do it if they do


Would be hard to sell I reckon mate unless one of the sponsers put it on there website for you maybe get some sales that way. Hint hint @MuscleFood lol


----------



## MuscleFood

go go go!


----------



## Dr Gearhead

Bulking on 2100 cals ?


----------



## Lee3105

stealthy said:


> I'll get started in the new year bro


I think people would! The recipes are great and there are quite a few now, it is difficult to find them and cook them using the vids so a book would be much easier to follow.


----------



## stealthy

Merry Xmas Everyone!! The last Christmas recipe is up on the channel! It's a traditional Cranberry and Stuffing Style Turkey






Macros per Batch:

Calories: 202kcal

Protein: 35g

Carbs: 11g

Fats: 2g

Fiber: 1g

Have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## ki3rz

Thanks for all the recipes Si. Merry Xmas


----------



## Sharpz

stealthy said:


> The channel has hit 5000 views! Thank you everyone! To mark this, I'll do a Q&A + A recipe request! So comment and I'll record them this week!


subscribed to your youtube account  merry xmas!


----------



## stealthy

ki3rz said:


> Thanks for all the recipes Si. Merry Xmas





st8plz said:


> subscribed to your youtube account  merry xmas!


Merry xmas you two! Thanks for the message and support, hope yesterday was amazing


----------



## stealthy

Hey guys! Here's some tips to make sure you stick to those resolutions in the new year!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe video up! Macro Friendly Pizza which also includes a little trailer for Chelsea Lifts?' amazing Youtube channel!






Macros per Pizza with lowish fat cheese:

Calories: 336kcal

Protein: 27g

Carbs: 37g

Fats: 9g

Fiber: 4g


----------



## Dr Gearhead

All the best for 2014 fella, I've really enjoyed your vids, keep em coming


----------



## ki3rz

Need more cheese on that pizza!


----------



## stealthy

Dr Gearhead said:


> All the best for 2014 fella, I've really enjoyed your vids, keep em coming


Thank you so much mate, Happy new year!!


----------



## stealthy

ki3rz said:


> Need more cheese on that pizza!


Haha! Shouldve went with the whole block!


----------



## stealthy

BOOOOM!!! New recipe is up! Fat free coleslaw with perfect macros! Check it out!!


----------



## stealthy

First episode of Life Of Si is up on the channel! I have a not so good experience in the local Brazilian Rodizio Meat Buffet!


----------



## stealthy

Q and A answers are up on the channel!!

Part 1 here >>>






Part 2 here >>>>


----------



## ki3rz

stealthy said:


> Q and A answers are up on the channel!!


Saw these on Youtube yday, good information as usual mate. Got my BBQ Beef sandwiches ready for lunch tomorrow :thumbup1: .


----------



## stealthy

All the information you'll need on Artificial Sweeteners + Truvia + Sugar Alcohols >>>>


----------



## stealthy

ki3rz said:


> Saw these on Youtube yday, good information as usual mate. Got my BBQ Beef sandwiches ready for lunch tomorrow :thumbup1: .


Cheers buddy! I'll do a bbq type recipe soon


----------



## lumix

Great posts

Keep em coming!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe  Lean Beef Kebabs!






Macros per Batch:

Calories: 231kcal

Protein: 30g

Carbs: 8g

Fats: 8g

Fiber: 3g


----------



## rfclee

any new chicken recipes mate? need some inspiration and I no you have plenty more to come this year


----------



## stealthy

Just uploaded one of my all time favourites!! Healthy Coconut Protein Cookie Biscuits!


----------



## stealthy

rfclee said:


> any new chicken recipes mate? need some inspiration and I no you have plenty more to come this year


Should be some up next weekend buddy!


----------



## rfclee

stealthy said:


> Should be some up next weekend buddy!


nice one mate,

you thought anymore about bringing a cookbook out ?


----------



## Beats

I work for Xerox......We have production Printers...............Just sayin


----------



## lumix

stealthy said:


> New recipe is up guys!! This is probably my favourite savoury recipe just because its so quick and easy, yet has so much flavour! And peanut butter goes with everything...doesnt it!? Its Peanut Butter Chicken Time!! Enjoy!!
> 
> Youtube Video Link:


Just made this for first time and have to say it was awesome!

So simple to make and super tasty. I added more chicken than Si and a bit more chilli so the cals were a bit higher in my batch, but still low for volume of food and great macros



Peanut butter chicken with Bulgar Wheat and Quinoa and cherry tomato, cucumber and spring onion salad.

Cals - 671

Fat - 21

Carbs - 44

Protein - 72

Fibre - 7

Thanks Si - please keep up the great work. Going to try Thai green curry tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## ki3rz

Also just made the peanut butter chicken. I can tell why its one of your favourites mate!


----------



## Beats

lumix said:


> Just made this for first time and have to say it was awesome!
> 
> So simple to make and super tasty. I added more chicken than Si and a bit more chilli so the cals were a bit higher in my batch, but still low for volume of food and great macros
> 
> View attachment 144110
> View attachment 144112
> 
> 
> Peanut butter chicken with Bulgar Wheat and Quinoa and cherry tomato, cucumber and spring onion salad.
> 
> Cals - 671
> 
> Fat - 21
> 
> Carbs - 44
> 
> Protein - 72
> 
> Fibre - 7
> 
> Thanks Si - please keep up the great work. Going to try Thai green curry tomorrow :thumb:


Everytime I see a photo of this Quinoa I just think of birdseed lol

Peanut butter chicken looks like a winner for tea tonight


----------



## stealthy

Sharing this pic in the next couple days mate! Looks delicous, thanks for sharing


----------



## stealthy

Q and A is up on the channel by the way! Questioned answered are Eating 3000kcals + Protein Thermic Effect + Fiber Sources + Home workout + Salsa


----------



## stealthy

My video rant on Quarter Squatting seems to be getting good feedback so far, thanks guys!


----------



## rsooty

stealthy said:


> My video rant on Quarter Squatting seems to be getting good feedback so far, thanks guys!


Shared it on facebook. Made me chuckle.


----------



## stealthy

Started a new series  Snacks in 60 seconds! Titles self explanatory...This is a take on a chocolate spread sandwich but with protein!






Macros with normal bread:

252kcal 36p/20c/3f


----------



## stealthy

Injured Man Training Vol 2, Upper Day! If you wanna see a skinny guy lift light weights, this video is just for you


----------



## Dr Gearhead

Def loads of progress from the first vid. Chest looks great, got a good V coming.

Ffs you're not fat mate.


----------



## stealthy

Dr Gearhead said:


> Def loads of progress from the first vid. Chest looks great, got a good V coming.
> 
> Ffs you're not fat mate.


You're too kind mate, really appreciated


----------



## stealthy

Here's a High volume recipe straight from my roooots! An Egyptian Egg White Scramble






Macros per Batch (without sides):

Calories: 219kcal

Protein: 31g

Carbs: 20g

Fats: 0g

Fiber: 4g


----------



## stealthy

UK subscribers The new episode of my monthly 4 favourite macro friendly products are up Check it out here


----------



## Dr Gearhead

stealthy said:


> Here's a High volume recipe straight from my roooots! An Egyptian Egg White Scramble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macros per Batch (without sides):
> 
> Calories: 219kcal
> 
> Protein: 31g
> 
> Carbs: 20g
> 
> Fats: 0g
> 
> Fiber: 4g


Just made this and it's really tasty and filling for not a lot of cals. This will really help me out in the last couple if weeks of my diet

I may add some mushrooms and chilli to the next lot.

Also made the pb chicken and coconut curry last week as well, they are really really good

Awesome job mate thanks


----------



## stealthy

Deloads and what the hell they are!


----------



## stealthy

Happy Valentine's Day everyone! Give this Chocolate and Strawberry Mousse a go you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Dr Gearhead

I'm def gonna have a go at this. I've never had avocado.

Tried your protein brownies but like with all recipes that involve cooking with whey they were dry and spongy (not in a good way) despite me cooking them for the minimum time possible. Any ways to avoid this ? It was the same with the pancakes and banana bread. The batter was amazing though


----------



## stealthy

Dr Gearhead said:


> I'm def gonna have a go at this. I've never had avocado.
> 
> Tried your protein brownies but like with all recipes that involve cooking with whey they were dry and spongy (not in a good way) despite me cooking them for the minimum time possible. Any ways to avoid this ? It was the same with the pancakes and banana bread. The batter was amazing though


That's so strange mate, have you got a fan oven by any chance??


----------



## stealthy

Live in London and struggle to eat healthy on the go? Check out my latest vid


----------



## Dr Gearhead

stealthy said:


> That's so strange mate, have you got a fan oven by any chance??


I have mate, and I'm **** at cooking :lol:


----------



## stealthy

Dr Gearhead said:


> I have mate, and I'm **** at cooking :lol:


Fan ovens are like 20% stronger than normal ones bud  I reckon try it at like 160 instead of 175!


----------



## stealthy

I'm extremely proud of this new video, not recipe wise but more how far I've come from the first one visually, I using a new camera, using external audio, i'm learning how to use an animation program and i'm using semi decent lights in an effort to bring you as good quality videos as I can manage at the moment whilst still learning as much as I can.

Also, check the new intro and music out!! Enjoy guys and thank you for your support


----------



## Dr Gearhead

stealthy said:


> I'm extremely proud of this new video, not recipe wise but more how far I've come from the first one visually, I using a new camera, using external audio, i'm learning how to use an animation program and i'm using semi decent lights in an effort to bring you as good quality videos as I can manage at the moment whilst still learning as much as I can.
> 
> Also, check the new intro and music out!! Enjoy guys and thank you for your support


Just made this, freekin awesome, I did add a couple of tablespoons of sucralose because I've got such a sweet tooth.

Finally got some avocados so am making the protein mousse tonight

Thanks again mate for all these vids, really appreciate it


----------



## stealthy

New recipe is up guys!! A Delicious Honey BBQ Chicken!


----------



## DarthMaulscle

This thread is just full of win.

Glad to present this interview with Si from The Diet Kitchen also

http://cheapproteindiscountcodes.co.uk/interviews/interview-diet-kitchen/


----------



## ki3rz

@stealthy

Do you think coconut milk instead of almond milk would work in the peanut butter chicken recipe (trying to up the fats)? If not, add oil/extra pb?


----------



## stealthy

ki3rz said:


> @stealthy
> 
> Do you think coconut milk instead of almond milk would work in the peanut butter chicken recipe (trying to up the fats)? If not, add oil/extra pb?


It'll work better mate!


----------



## stealthy

Few new videos up! 2 recipes and a full day of eating


----------



## stealthy

I need to get better at posting the vids regularly in here!

Right, a few to catch up on!

Healthy Toad In The Hole Recipe






What's In Your Gym Bag






Cheap High Calorie Shake Recipe!


----------



## stealthy

Fragrant as hell Indian Spiced Turkey Burgers with melted Indian cheese in the middle, macros below!






Macros per Batch:

Calories: 224kcal

Protein: 31g

Carbs: 1g

Fats: 10g

Fiber: 1g


----------



## stealthy

Few new vids to catch up on!

My Favourite Things UK - March + SPECIAL SHOUT OUTS






Lower Body Workout Video






The Best Android Gym and Workout Tracking App






Healthy Chinese Chicken Chow Mein Recipe


----------



## stealthy

So, I took on the MuscleFood? steak eating challenge Yesterday....


----------



## Dr Gearhead

holy **** what an effort. how did you feel after that ?


----------



## stealthy

Dr Gearhead said:


> holy **** what an effort. how did you feel after that ?


Lol I felt fine you know, ate some stir fry and ice cream after haha


----------



## stealthy

Last 2 vids and then i'm up to date on the thread posts!


----------



## gymlady

Great vids ! Subscribed!


----------



## StuOwen86

Some really nice ideas on here think i'll save this page and try a few out lol gotta beat chicken and rice all the time


----------



## stealthy

Fresh out the upload oven! We have Healthy Cinnamon Rolls Recipe for my Facebook Recipe Challenge


----------



## stealthy

Three new vids up including a new quest style bar flavour!!


----------



## stealthy

Pina Colada Protein Shake, Minus the alcohol, unless you're into that  Macros Below!






Macros:

Calories: 278kcal

Protein: 24g

Carbs: 23g

Fats: 5g

Fiber: 4g


----------



## stealthy

Couple new vids are up!


----------



## stealthy

If you ever wondered how to do meal prep and most importantly, make it taste good, then check out the latest vid on the channel!!! It's eaaaasy!!


----------



## stealthy

Macro friendly Lasagne recipe is up here!






So damn easy to make and you can also batch cook it in a bigger dish and have it for days  (Macros below)

Macros per 1/4 batch:

Calories: 334kcal

Protein: 32g

Carbs: 30g

Fats: 9g

Fiber: 4g


----------



## stealthy

I went up to Leeds the other day and filmed Benidikt Magnusson the world record holding deadlifter, I recorded a full day of eating on the whoooole day


----------



## stealthy

Quick and easy microwave protein cake recipe  Ingredients are all the same weight to keep it simple! Macros below!






Macros per cake without topping:

Calories: 269kcal

Protein: 32g

Carbs: 25g

Fats: 4g

Fiber: 3g


----------



## stealthy

Macro Friendly Pop Tarts!! Recipe is pretty damn easy and the macros are damnnn good! Using the IMO syrup found here UK: http://bit.ly/1hWiFbS -

Rest of the World: http://bit.ly/1iZvtzc

Recipe is here


----------



## stealthy

New recipe! Want Nandos chicken and chips for a fraction of the price?? Here's the vid


----------



## stealthy

I know I haven't posted on the forums in a while  The channels still been moving along nicely, loads of videos have been up and it's nearly at 25k subscribers!!

This is the latest recipe on the channel, High Protein French Toast!


----------



## Beats

Nealrly 25k subs not bad mate. Keep up the good work


----------



## stealthy

2 new xmas recipes are up on the channel!


----------



## stealthy

Two new videos! A recipe and a review!

Protein Rice Pudding Recipe!






Myprotein New Products Review With Ade!


----------



## stealthy

Any take away fans out there?? I recreated Chinese Orange Chicken! Obviously a lot healthier and better macros!


----------



## stealthy

New recipe up on my channel! Protein Reese's Peanut Butter Cup! Very few ingredients and really easy to make!?


----------



## Big ape

stealthy said:


> New recipe up on my channel! Protein Reese's Peanut Butter Cup! Very few ingredients and really easy to make!?


" Pretty damn " has got to be your favorite quote haha


----------



## stealthy

It's a pretty damn good quote that's why


----------



## Big ape

stealthy said:


> It's a pretty damn good quote that's why


A idea for your Macro Friendly products of the month vids ..

1 Pack = 85G .... Tesco do 2 packs for £3.00 Or £2.00 each

These are so satisfying!!

Protein - 5g

Carb - 52g

Fat - 13g

Fiber - 3g


----------



## stealthy

Big ape said:


> A idea for your Macro Friendly products of the month vids ..
> 
> 1 Pack = 85G .... Tesco do 2 packs for £3.00 Or £2.00 each
> 
> These are so satisfying!!
> 
> Protein - 5g
> 
> Carb - 52g
> 
> Fat - 13g
> 
> Fiber - 3g


They are solid, esp the barbecue flavour! Featured them here:


----------



## Big ape

stealthy said:


> They are solid, esp the barbecue flavour! Featured them here:


If your near a Whole Foods store they got all the flavors .. one in stoke newington


----------



## stealthy

Big ape said:


> If your near a Whole Foods store they got all the flavors .. one in stoke newington


That's a five minute walk from my house!!


----------



## Big ape

stealthy said:


> That's a five minute walk from my house!!


give it a go mate, tesco only really stock BBQ or salt... whole foods have got Cheese, Sour Cream, black pepper, Sweet Chilli also got the Popchip Tortilla which are like doritos


----------



## Dzezy

Great recipes, keep it up!


----------

